# Virginia beach pier



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Have they done any repairs to the Virginia beach pier?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Vabeach pier came thru Izzy OK....I think you were referring to the Sandbridge pier(south vabeach).Dont know if they have repaired the ramp yet or not.......the R


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

VA pier lost about 100FT of the front and I was wonder what type of repairs they are doing I hope that replace the lost section


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cocoflea, the pier was open after izzy so I guess they just ended it where th damage occured. Don't know if they have done anything to add to it but I doubt it.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

A reliable source's opinion tells me what ya got is what ya got as far as replacin the end. Ya really dont need extension as the best feeshn on it aint too far out....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uhm... yea the R or whatever, your wrong, seeing as how i was there almost everyday last spring, summer and fall, and how i caught plenty on the end, actually MOST fish are caught on the end and its always a battle out there, so it does matter... just thought i'd clarify the crap


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> seeing as how i was there almost everyday last spring, summer and fall,


That's a long ride from Richmond almost everyday.
Remember your post here?

And you won't be on this board too long with that attitude. There are friends and fishing buddies on this board so lose the harsh remarks or I'm sure Sand Flea will toss you faster than a gotcha goes out to a school of hungry blues.

Also, if you have that much anger about the pier, do something about it like writing a VB Council member rather than flaming a respected member on this board.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

hanguknamja said:


> *uhm... yea the R or whatever, your wrong... just thought i'd clarify the crap *



:jawdrop:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Believe me hanguknamja,I have put in my time at VB and I'd rather be up by the cleanin stations (as you mentioned in an earlier post) catchin feesh . Thats where I ve always had the best luck.........Id really be surprised if the end outfeeshs,but every day is different .Hope they replace that 100' for ya !Good luck and post some pictures ....the R


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

to correct and earlier post the pier lost 30+ feet but that is still a large portion that was lost just think if you go to the edge of the water and then walk back 30 feet before you cast.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

cocoflea is right,
Was there in late October and only about 30 feet worth is missing. There are still a few pilings standing in the water where the end used to be. Caught one smooth doggy on the end and saw a couple croaker pulled in around the breakers. Not much else.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Something ive learned from posting on this board and reading the post is that it all depends on your definition of the word fishing everyone on here fishes in her or his own way from spot, croaker, trout, or flounder fishing up close at the cleaning station or along the sides, to Cobia, king, and exc off the end. Most to top it off are just glad to be outside and not confined. But just remember when in Rome do as the Romans and I think everyone will get along a lot better…


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*sorry for rambln on n on n on*



wizardude said:


> *:jawdrop:  *


 boy oh boy its bad enough that summer,s coming and the freeking piers that are left will b over run by a bunch of outter towners , now got people like starting CRAP , im a gonna put a rush job on my boat [Excuse but we dont talk to each other like that on this here site [ why dont you take that long walk off that short PIER ] hope you know whose its directed too


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Dats right!

From behalf of the other stir crazy Richmond members I can safely say we are all not rude. I cant say how many times I have been stuck on the end of a pier waiting for a cobia for 24 hours only to see the coolers filling up in the mid-section, and going home with little to show. I don't think too many people from up here have too much advice to give to you salty folks. That's like one of you guys jumping all over Inawe on the movement of catfish in the upper James! It's pretty damn funny!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*hit that right*

but the bad thing about it seems like every where I go wheather salt or fresh I all ways,,,,,,[ALL WAYS ] get mine


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Fishwagon....thats the name of the game!!when ya feesh for the big guys your gonna get skunked time and time again.But each time I go my head dances with thoughts of the "daddy of them all".Shoot I might not have a run but darn if I didnt have a great time!!! inawe........Keep up the braggin and we're gonna start askin for pix!! ....the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yep*

and thats the fact jack


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I loved driving from Richmond to Grandview Pier(when it was still there) on a Friday afternoon after work and fishing all night. Sometimes I caught fish, sometimes I didn't but I always had fun. Most of the people I met were nice and willing to share advice or even bait if they had some to spare. I take my cue from them and try to pass on good pier karma when I can. That to me is the name of the game. I'll relocate to another pier this season for more all-night fun. Just wake me up if I get a bite. I promise to do the same for you.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my apologies to you guys... i had had a bit too much to drink and a fight with the girlfriend made me take out my anger on some innocent person on this board (reading this board at work or school is what keeps me sane). not that it makes it excusable, but again my apologies, also, it made me smile that so many of you rightfully said something about my behavior, and that speaks well of you all. I was there many days this spring summer and fall, it ended up being better of a drive than avalon 2 or 3 times a week from richmond. minus the "mullet" run that never went away, if you were willing to stick it out there in the sun as long as u could, there were blues and spanish around on most days, and on random days trout and croaker would be the only thing going, and yes if god was smiling there was cobia here and there. I met alot of great local people on that pier, and gail and her gang were always fun to talk to while the fishing was slow and always made me feel welcome. fishing is about the only good memory i have of my childhood, and I am sorry to have offended the same people who i look forward to fishing and making memories with later.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

oh and as for your post, which never really got answered... i have spoken with gail and some of the employees, before and after izzy, and they had wanted to build a king section out on the end of the peir, not really for the kings or cobia, because VABEACH has pumped alot of sand out there, but more so for the jiggers and such and to give them some room from the bottom fishers. I had heard that this was the "idea". but of course i cant say for sure. I remember joking around with gail bc i heard the pier was reconstructed after severe hurricanes, that maybe we needed another hurricane so we could get some more space out there! i guess i should watch what i say. I guess we'll all find out this spring.

oh and if you all have 4x4's obx is producing pretty well, the forums they have down there arent too accurrate as they're only from the locals, but we've been catching some big stripers down there since about the last week of december, over at mile marker 27? the inlet, both from the beach and the catwalk, all the way down to the point and down further...


----------



## Mr Hobo (Aug 29, 2002)

*Lynnhaven Pier*

The last time I talked with the owners of the Lynnhaven Pier, a boat went thru the pier near the end but left the end pileings. Therefore, they can rebuild back to these pileings. It is my understanding that they will put a dismond shape on the end to withstand strong tides and give better fishing areas.


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

This is what happens when we don't fish! It will get better in 2-weeks.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*gotta*

soapy opera without the tears


----------

